# Télécharger l'ensemble de mes applications de l'iPhone vers mon ordi



## Ze_Noob (25 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

_(pour ceux qui n'ont pas le temps de lire la grosse introduction, ma question est en gras un peu plus bas dans le message, merci.)_

mon iPhone, un 4s, n'est plus supporté par Apple.

A l'heure actuelle, je parviens encore à télécharger des mises à jour de mes applications favorites, mais je sais qu'au bout d'un certain temps cela ne sera plus possible, car il n'est, à ma connaissance, pas possible de télécharger une version antérieure si la version actuellement distribuée par iTunes n'est pas compatible iOS 9 (autrement dit : mise à jour de l'application _untel_ la rendant compatible uniquement iOS 10, donc pu compatible avec mon device, donc non téléchargeable sur mon iPhone, donc je dois faire sans car je ne peux pas télécharger une version antérieure de l'application qui était compatible avec mon device)

Pour l'instant ça ne pose pas de problème, au pire une appli est devenue uniquement compatible iOS 10 hé bien je reste à la version antérieure sans la mettre à jour, là n'est pas le soucis. Le soucis, c'est si (et ça arrivera forcément un jour), je suis contraint de restaurer complètement mon iPhone, j'aurai toujours la possibilité de télécharger iOS 9.3.5 mais plus certaines applications qui seront devenues compatibles uniquement iOS 10.

*Donc je souhaiterais récupérer l'INTEGRALITE de mes applis de mon iPhone pour les mettre sur mon ordinateur de manière à pouvoir les réinstaller manuellement via iTunes.
*
Or j'ai beau suivre la procédure décrite dans l'assistance Apple, je n'arrive à télécharger que 4 applis sur la trentaine, seules celles avec un nuage en haut à droite du logo de chaque appli, les autres impossible de les télécharger.

Il fut un temps où j'avais réussi, mais le problème c'est que bien souvent je fais les mises à jour directement depuis l'iPhone, donc la plupart des applis que j'avais réussi à l'époque à mettre sur mon ordinateur ne sont plus à jour.

Si une âme charitable pouvait m'aider je lui en serai infiniment reconnaissant


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Juin 2017)

Salut,

Et la synchro de l(iphone vers le PC via Itunes ça ne fonctionne pas ?

Allez sinon... reste zen... Tu touches là la limite de Apple... le suivi.  Tu as un 4S... Moi un iphone 2 ! Qui ne me sert plus que de téléphone...


----------



## Ze_Noob (25 Juin 2017)

Salut !

Non la synchronisation seule ne marche pas, malheureusement

:-(


----------



## Ze_Noob (30 Juin 2017)

personne n'a d'idée ?

j'ai pourtant pu le faire auparavant, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui ???

il semblerait qu'on ne puisse télécharger que les applications avec un  nuage sur le bord haut-droit de l'icone. Comment faire pour que toutes mes applications aient cette icone avec le nuage ?

Merci


----------



## alfatech (30 Juin 2017)

Quand tu synchronises ton iPhone sur ton ordi et qu'il y a une mise à jour d'une application, l'ancienne version se retrouve dans la corbeille......t'as plus qu'à là copier dans un dossier.


----------



## Ze_Noob (30 Juin 2017)

merci pour ta réponse alfatech, mais pour ma part même en synchronisant via iTunes les applications ne se sont jamais mises à jour toutes seules, je dois le faire manuellement via l'application App Store via le téléphone.

Dans le champ Apps d'iTunes la plupart des applications ne s'affichent pas, est-ce parce que je les télécharge généralement directement depuis l'iPhone sans les télécharger auparavant (ou après) sur iTunes ?


----------



## Ze_Noob (30 Juin 2017)

Après avoir effectué quelques recherches supplémentaires sur internet, il semblerait qu'il ne soit plus possible de sauvegarder ses applications en passant directement par le dossier iTunes depuis la mise en place d'iOS 9.

Donc à priori c'est niet. Quelqu'un pour confirmer ?

PS : Si une app mise à jour venait à ne plus être disponible pour les iPhones 4s ou inférieur (uniquement compatible iOS 10 ou 11), est-il encore possible de télécharger la dernière mise à jour qui était encore compatible pour ces devices ? Même question pour iOS 9. Si je restaure mon 4s, n'ayant pas accès à iOS 10 ou 11 puisque incompatible avec mon smartphone, est-il malgré tout possible de télécharger encore iOS 9 ou alors mon téléphone devient purement et simplement inutilisable puisque impossible de télécharger le système d'exploitation ?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Juin 2017)

Helas non... tu te retrouve comme moi avec mon vieux iphone 2...  C'est là que je n'aime pas Apple...  pour ne pas suivre... Certains te diront que c'est obsolète bla bla bla...  Pour moi non ce n'est que commercial... pour que l'on achète encore et encore des produits apple. Mon prochain téléphone ne sera surement pas un Apple...  Je ne suis pas une vache à lait


----------



## Ze_Noob (30 Juin 2017)

merci pour ta réponse Pierre

donc c'est bien ce que je craignais pour les apps, mais concernant le système d'exploitation, c'est la même chose ? Après une restauration complète de l'iPhone ce dernier n'est plus du tout utilisable puisque plus aucun OS ne peut s'installer dessus ??

dans tous les cas je suis d'accord avec toi, le système Apple est beaucoup trop verrouillé, il faut forcément passer par iTunes (même si cela s'avère parfois peu pratique), les versions précédentes des applications ne sont plus disponibles (alors que rien n'empêcherait de conserver les dernières versions compatibles pour chaque device uniquement), on ne peut pas installer manuellement une application (sauf jailbreak mais impossible sur mon 4s)

Apple c'est trop sectaire à mon goût, même si je ne suis pas fan d'Android, je pense après réflexion que mon prochain smartphone sera sous Android, ça me coûtera nettement moins cher et j'aurai davantage de liberté


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Juin 2017)

Non non en cas de restauration tu peux installer le dernier OS compatible avec l'iphone je pense... c'est comme pour les mac...


----------



## Ze_Noob (30 Juin 2017)

ok merci pour l'info

dommage qu'ils n'en fassent pas de même pour les apps ;-)


----------



## 217ae1 (2 Juillet 2017)

Depuis quelques temps il est possible de télécharger la dernière version des apps compatibles avec l'OS de l'iPhone. Cela fonctionne depuis iOS 5, tant que l'application n'a pas été retirée de l'App Store. Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois pour un iPhone 3GS (iOS 5, pas passé en iOS 6) et un iPhone 4 (iOS 7). Il faut juste retenir que dans le cas d'une application nécessitant la connexion à un serveur, cela peut ne pas fonctionner correctement si le protocole à changé).


----------



## Ze_Noob (3 Juillet 2017)

merci pour ta réponse 217ae1 !

Quelle est la procédure pour le téléchargement ? Automatique (on télécharge l'app directement depuis l'iPhone ou iTunes et ces derniers se chargent de récupérer la version compatible lors du téléchargement) ou faut-il passer par une application tierce ?


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Juillet 2017)

Il faut télécharger l'app directement depuis l'app store sur l'iPhone. Il affichera un message disant que la dernière version n'est pas compatible et proposera de télécharger une ancienne version compatible.


----------



## USB09 (5 Juillet 2017)

C'est pas un peu inutile ? Les application sont toujours accessible sur le store dans la version compatible avec votre système.


----------



## Ze_Noob (7 Juillet 2017)

@217ae1
merci !

@USB09
encore fallait-il le savoir ;-)


----------



## USB09 (8 Juillet 2017)

Et bien en faite, au bout d'un moment le store commence à télécharger la dernière version et vous prévient qu'il ne le pourras, vous demande confirmation pour télécharger la dernière version compatible avec votre système. 
Mais avant de passer au 64 bit, toujours vérifier si ses applications indispensables sont bien disponibles.


----------

